# 2010 Burton Vapor?



## Lyndo (Oct 10, 2009)

just a warning, you won't find a lot of people here that like Burton. My advice is that if you find one that is last years model for cheap, buy it, if not look elseware becuase burton is way overpriced for what you get if you pay full retail. They make good boards just charge to much for them. That being said, i ride a burton custom x with cartel est bindings but i got it in may for almost half price. Either way look around at other brands and don't just set yourself on burton right away, look and see what companies like libtech, K2, never summer, ride, etc. have to offer for all mountain boards.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

There's a lot of boards out there that are cheaper and just as good.

Unless you're very wealthy, and want to be flashy, I wouldn't buy a Vapor. But if your that guy, go for it.... It's a sick but overpriced board.

And it has been coming thru brociety.com for $500 or $600 I can't remember.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Lyndo said:


> just a warning, you won't find a lot of people here that like Burton. My advice is that if you find one that is last years model for cheap, buy it, if not look elseware becuase burton is way overpriced for what you get if you pay full retail. They make good boards just charge to much for them. That being said, i ride a burton custom x with cartel est bindings but i got it in may for almost half price. Either way look around at other brands and don't just set yourself on burton right away, look and see what companies like libtech, K2, never summer, ride, etc. have to offer for all mountain boards.



Ya I've always disliked Burton in the 10 years I've been boarding and I definitely won't be paying retail. I found a site that is selling them new for $799.99 so I figured I'd see whatsup with them. I have 2 arbors, a Libtech, and a K2.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Check out the Never Summer Titan, it might be what you want at a more affordable price. Just remember you can get a quality board with out paying for a high end name, such as burton. Not to bash burton, they make great products but they lack the "bang for your buck" if you get my drift.

But, it's your dinero, so if I were you I would at least demo a vapor or a method and see if you really feel like dropping all that cash on one board.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Well the Vapor is $800 which I don't find tooo overprice. I'm not a beginner, nor do I care about name brands, I just have never ridden a Vapor and figured I'd look into it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Check the Bataleon Undisputed. you'll never ride another board again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll look into that. What would be a good price for the Vapor? I might try and negotiate on it. I usually see them for $1,200 so I figure I'm already $400 off of that haha.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Its essentially a marketing ploy to make money. Some of the Larger companies have these kinds of boards. Boards that are unholishly expensive, just to say that they have a board that cost that much. I usually chuckle a little whenever I see anybody riding one of these "high end" boards. Its not that they're bad boards, its that you can get the same performance from something half the price.

If this is strictly for your Heli trip, Some of the boards I'd look at would be the Slasher Pow FK, Gyrator, Slash, or SickStick. If you'd like it to still be fun outside of the Pow zone, I would look at the TurboDream, Slackcoutry, Slayblade, Nitro Team Gullwing, Black Death, one of the YES boards if you can get your hands on one, F1-R, or Heritage-R

If you want that weight saving thingy goin on, I'd check the K2 0


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't find $800 all that expensive for a good snowboard. Bought the T6 for $800, A-Frame was like..$650?


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

if you dislike burton why support them

Burton sucks

You should look an NS


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

terra said:


> I don't find $800 all that expensive for a good snowboard. Bought the T6 for $800, A-Frame was like..$650?


Its not terrible, but the board just seems kinda fragile. Burton uses thin bases on their stuff. And with this aiming at the lightest board market, that scares me even more. 

Also, I don't like the Channel locking me into Burton bindings. Just my opinion though.

I change my mind. I vote you find and either barter, buy, or steal a Volcom board.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

I dislike Burton more because they're a huge company. But purely from a product standpoint, I'm interested in the Vapor. So my question being, is the Vapor worth $800? No way I'd pay the $1,200 other sites are asking...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

$800 isn't an insane price for what you get with that tech inside that stick.

It's more then I would pay, but it's not insane..... I personally would go with a different company and get a stick just as good and for roughly $500-$550ish 

Never Summer Titan or Bataleon Disputed would be all the board you could every want and are both significantly cheaper then the discounted Vapor your looking at.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

I wonder if I can get them to lower the price. I found www.powderplace.com which had them for $800. They just sold out but the guy said they have more coming in next week. They're local too, maybe I'll go pick it up and save some. I think LibTech is local too, maybe I'll go stop by there..


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

I also really want a split tail board!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You have a T6. The Vapor is not all that greater than that. I've actually been turned away from it at a demo by the guy handing out the Demo's. Even Burton guys think its overkill.

Also, its standard camber again. Get some rocker in your quiver. So far I know you have two boards that are standard camber, do you really want to add another?

I'd be looking at at least zero camber. Especially since you'll be using this for Heli boarding. Anti-camber is so nice for deep snow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

That's true, I hadn't considered that. I feel like the T6 lacked a little bit though. I was hoping the Vapor would match up to what I had pictured in the T6.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

terra said:


> That's true, I hadn't considered that. I feel like the T6 lacked a little bit though. I was hoping the Vapor would match up to what I had pictured in the T6.


What did you expect from the T6?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

I expected it to be really sharp, quick, nimble. At least that's what I got from a couple reviews. Somehow it just didn't seem like it was all that. I was hoping the Vapor would be just that much sharper.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd definitely recommend the Slayblade or the Titan if you're looking for crazy sharpness and snap


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks I'll look into it. I have a list of the boards recommended here, I'll check em out. I know for sure I'm buying the 2010 A-Frame, a split tail board, and possibly the Vapor. Probably add one of the recommendations onto the list.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Apparently money is of little concern to you..... If you're that loaded then go for the Vapor, seriously. Most of us here are working with a much smaller budget which makes us go in a slightly different direction when board shopping.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Haha well now you made me feel like there are much better boards out there and the Vapor is only good because it has a high cost. Has anyone ridden one here? Comparable to anything? $799 seems like a decent price to me..


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've never ridden one.... That's rich man stuff ( =

That board does have some ridiculous tech in it though. I'm not saying theres much better boards out there, but I am saying there is a better bang for the buck. That's what I meant when I said we tend to shop a little differently. Most of us here try and figure out the best possible board for the least amount of money. But if you want to spare no expense and get a sick board, the Vapor is one of em.... The Enemy from Bataleon is another high price tagged board but you probably won't hear anybody talk shit on it because Bataleon is a respected brand. Part of the Vapors flaw is being produced by Burton, which is despised here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Yep understandable. I might just take a sharpie and cover the Burton tag haha. If anyone else wants a cheap(er) Vapor, $799+Free Ship ain't bad! Haha. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Fuck that Burton dude, get a NS Titan or F1 for about 250.00 to 300.00 less:thumbsup:

Unless your talking a new Vapor

then it's about 650.00 to 700.00 less:dunno:

You have a hell of a board in that A-Frame anyway


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

terra said:


> I dislike Burton more because they're a huge company. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> :laugh::thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

I have an '06 Vapor, and man that thing flies. I find it way more responsive than my other boards. I find it crazy someone said it was a park only board though? I don't know if the tech's changed in recent years, but when I bought mine, the core was susceptible to twisting off big jumps and hard landings. It's also quite a bit stiffer than my other boards, but it's pretty forgiving. Can make some wicked cuts with this, and damn, it feels great on the lift.

I use the board mainly for flying down the mountain and small natural features. I have a separate board for use in the park.

Also, keep an eye out on eBay, craigslist etc. for a cheaper price. I scored mine brand new off eBay, stickers and all for $360. Only problem with this is, if you don't take good care of your equipment, having no warranty can suck.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

my brother owns an older vapor and it's the best board i've ridden to this point in my life. i prefer the style of riding that you do. i was happy with the runs i put in on it. sorry to derail the topic but what do you think of that arbor you say you have? i've been meaning to get one.


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

fuck it get a method


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

The vapor got some love from Good Wood. Alot of the pro free-ride style riders had it in their top 3. People can hate on Burton all they want, but pro riders picked the Vapor over any NS board...


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

Just make sure you're aware of the commitment you're making if you buy a Vapor. You can never let this thing out of sight...


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

von said:


> fuck it get a method


Yes I agree


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

gbkxbb said:


> The vapor got some love from Good Wood. Alot of the pro free-ride style riders had it in their top 3. People can hate on Burton all they want, but pro riders picked the Vapor over any NS board...


That's because they get PAID to pick a Burton:dunno:


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

No one gives a shit about your budget unless you get a method. Then people will know how much money you have.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Its essentially a marketing ploy to make money. Some of the Larger companies have these kinds of boards. Boards that are unholishly expensive, just to say that they have a board that cost that much. I usually chuckle a little whenever I see anybody riding one of these "high end" boards. Its not that they're bad boards, its that you can get the same performance from something half the price.
> 
> If this is strictly for your Heli trip, Some of the boards I'd look at would be the Slasher Pow FK, Gyrator, Slash, or SickStick. If you'd like it to still be fun outside of the Pow zone, I would look at the TurboDream, Slackcoutry, Slayblade, Nitro Team Gullwing, Black Death, one of the YES boards if you can get your hands on one, F1-R, or Heritage-R
> 
> If you want that weight saving thingy goin on, I'd check the K2 0


Good list.

And, we have YES boards in stock, and online.


Also, my favorite "high-end" board, and one I'll probably have to get myself, is the Lib Tech Banana Magic. It's an all-mountain/pipe board, directional, banana, light as hell, flexy, and shiny!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

terra said:


> I wonder if I can get them to lower the price. I found www.powderplace.com which had them for $800. They just sold out but the guy said they have more coming in next week. They're local too, maybe I'll go pick it up and save some. I think LibTech is local too, maybe I'll go stop by there..


FWIW, no AUTHORIZED dealer EVER undercuts Burton. Especially not online. Especially not now that Burton is selling direct online. This price is close to cost. I'm skeptical that they're legit, and if you're spending $800 with them you should be too. 

Are you sure they aren't selling seconds? Not that there's anything wrong with seconds, but if you get one without knowing it, that sucks.


Another FWIW, I didn't find the Vapor much better than the T6, which I didn't find much better than the Custom X, which was much better than the Custom. And, that's bombing full-mountain runs at Squaw, full speed ahead, smaller cliffs and tables, rollers, corniches, etc.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Buy a method and end your troubles.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

m60g said:


> That's because they get PAID to pick a Burton:dunno:


Of the three riders who had the Vapor in their top three, only 1 used a burton board...There were burton riders who didn't have Burton in their top three as well, so don't play like Burton makes these guys pick Burton, :laugh:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

gbkxbb said:


> Of the three riders who had the Vapor in their top three, only 1 used a burton board...There were burton riders who didn't have Burton in their top three as well, so don't play like Burton makes these guys pick Burton, :laugh:


ORRRRR, B is smart enough to pay "their" riders not to pick their boards, but pay enough of the other riders to pick their boards so that they would still win but we would not know that they rigged the test. HA. Logic. Come on. This is simple.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Nivek said:


> ORRRRR, B is smart enough to pay "their" riders not to pick their boards, but pay enough of the other riders to pick their boards so that they would still win but we would not know that they rigged the test. HA. Logic. Come on. This is simple.


Does that make some sense, maybe, is that what happened, NO. Guys who do ride Burton picked Burton as well. Some who ride Burton didn't pick Burton...

It's more legit than anything else out there. People who are sponsored by different companies tested over 400 boards, all had different opinions and all had different sponsors, don't try and down play it with lies and speculations...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

gbkxbb said:


> The vapor got some love from Good Wood. Alot of the pro free-ride style riders had it in their top 3. People can hate on Burton all they want, but pro riders picked the Vapor over any NS board...



True... Burton is overpriced but still a great product and anyone who leaves the innovator of the snowboard out of the top 5 is a fuckin Moron.

Also I have demo the Vapor and it is expensive but its a Ferrari on snow.....Haters can say what they want.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

the inventor of snowboarding? debatable. but i agree burton does not make crap products in the high end price point. they're not the biggest player in the game cause they make stupid business decisions. would they risk their reputation and name by building a sh!tstick and slapping a ridiculous price tag on it it if wasn't actually a quality product? but, is the vapour a much better board than other boards that cost less? yo jake, send me one and i'll preach to the masses.


----------

